# is shelly beach a safe place?



## rob1234 (Sep 28, 2010)

i have been offered the opportunity to work for a dive company in durban doing some underwater video work. you hear alot from the media over here about some areas of south africa being a unsafe. is shelly beach included in this bracket?


----------



## ursjim (Dec 6, 2010)

you should fly to Durban and go check it out before you accept the job offer


----------



## rob1234 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the idea but its not really an option. The job is for a one year and starts in feb. Also I don't want to find out its an unsafe place to be by putting myself in a bad situation. I'd rather someone who has been there or lived there gave me an opinion. Or better still a few opinions.
From a google search I couldn't really find much about shelly beach except it looks like a tourist area by the sea. Most info was about durban in general and that doesn't sound like somewhere I'd like to be. But from reading through some threads it seems there are some nice safe areas.


----------



## ursjim (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi, 
I see! unfortunately I cannot help you. I am from cape town. Good luck!!


----------



## OfftoFrance (Dec 30, 2010)

*Have an adventure!*



rob1234 said:


> i have been offered the opportunity to work for a dive company in durban doing some underwater video work. you hear alot from the media over here about some areas of south africa being a unsafe. is shelly beach included in this bracket?


Hi, I still live in SA. Shelly beach is a bit like Blackpool in the UK, but much smaller! Very beachy. If your contract is for a year, then why not come and have an adventure! You have to be very sensible wherever you live. No big gold watch, or expensive stuff on display. Car locked and house alarm is a good idea. The beaches are wonderful! The weather is wonderful on the SOuth Coast, generally warm all year. Much less 'scary' down there then up in Joburg, where I am. 

I would be more scared of the sharks!!!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Shelley Beach is ok, normal caveats about SA but it appears that you are male so that reduces some of the risk.
I assume the Company is running dives off Aliwal Shoal, lots of Johnnies but you will have a ball in the warm Mocambique Current.
There have been a couple of armed home invasions but the company and the other spearo's will help you avoid most of the [email protected]
enjoy.


----------



## rob1234 (Sep 28, 2010)

OfftoFrance said:


> Hi, I still live in SA. Shelly beach is a bit like Blackpool in the UK, but much smaller! Very beachy. If your contract is for a year, then why not come and have an adventure! You have to be very sensible wherever you live. No big gold watch, or expensive stuff on display. Car locked and house alarm is a good idea. The beaches are wonderful! The weather is wonderful on the SOuth Coast, generally warm all year. Much less 'scary' down there then up in Joburg, where I am.
> 
> I would be more scared of the sharks!!!



Thanks for the reply. This is where we are different I am hoping I see loads of bull and tiger sharks the odd humpback whale would be nice too. ha ha.
I think the area is called margate? The dive centre is aqua planet?

One of my main concerns is my camera and computer equip is worth about £8 k. The accommodation is being provided for me so I suppose I will have to check with the owner. 

Are the murders, rapes and assaults occurring here on large scale ( more than you average western city)?
Thanks


----------



## arnaud (Jul 29, 2009)

rob1234 said:


> Thanks for the reply. This is where we are different I am hoping I see loads of bull and tiger sharks the odd humpback whale would be nice too. ha ha.
> I think the area is called margate? The dive centre is aqua planet?
> 
> One of my main concerns is my camera and computer equip is worth about £8 k. The accommodation is being provided for me so I suppose I will have to check with the owner.
> ...


Shelly Beach is ok, like a western city. But Kwazulu Natal is known to be a violent South African province. But there are safer places like Shelly Beach. It is an expensive area, though.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

you need to really insure your equipment and also make time to dive Mocambique, the Viz is far better, the water cleaner and has some really great dive spots.


----------



## OfftoFrance (Dec 30, 2010)

rob1234 said:


> Thanks for the reply. This is where we are different I am hoping I see loads of bull and tiger sharks the odd humpback whale would be nice too. ha ha.
> I think the area is called margate? The dive centre is aqua planet?
> 
> One of my main concerns is my camera and computer equip is worth about £8 k. The accommodation is being provided for me so I suppose I will have to check with the owner.
> ...


Yes, I agree, insure your equipment, might be cheaper to do this in UK, check it out! Yes, check out the security with the owner. I am sure you will see lots of scary things that bite in the ocean...  you will have fun, spend all day barefoot in board shorts! 

Just be sensible...... no walking about after dark, or going to the beach alone... enjoy!!


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi
I live a 5 min drive from shelly beach (out of season) 1 hour in season (they replace perfectly good robots with idiots in season). it is very quite out of season if you are looking for bright lights and night clubs it wont be for you most of the year. during season tourist homes are targeted. if you are going to let a property make sure you get a lease that covers your whole stay or you will be out on your ear during season when they can make big bucks


----------



## kiwifruity (Dec 5, 2010)

arnaud said:


> Shelly Beach is ok, like a western city. But Kwazulu Natal is known to be a violent South African province. But there are safer places like Shelly Beach. It is an expensive area, though.


Ahhh...I grew up in that neck of the woods! Surf, sun n fun! OMG - yes, it was very expensive - I too found it to be a lot safer than the other area's and would allow my boys to go cycling, surfing by themselves - and I felt at ease, I used to go down to the beach at 5.30am to meditate with a few of my mates, also - by the grace of God, was okay.....but yeah - mocha moola needed there.....


Roxy


----------

